# Automatic Batch Correction In LightRoom3 Possible?



## knwnasrob (Oct 4, 2011)

Dump questions 

Alright so I want to get the Canon 15-85mm for my T2I.
I know it has distortion at 15mm so this is my question. (I will be shooting in Raw)
When I import my photos is there a way it will automatically (or ask automatically) fix all the pictures barrel distortion? 

Can I save a preset at least that I can select all and correct the distortion like that?

Also: do Jpegs have barrel distortion? Reason I'm asking is because I don't notice it on my Jpegs taken with my kit lens...maybe I just don't have an eye for it lol.


----------



## knwnasrob (Oct 4, 2011)

Dumb* questions lol


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2011)

For my Tokina 11-16 I have a profile file set up in LR3. But of course I don't have a preset to automatically "correct" barrel distortion the same for each pic upon import.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2011)

There should be several ways to get this done.  One way would be, once your images are imported, filter them for lens and maybe focal length.  Once you have the images that need correction, apply the correction and sync them.  Better yet, create a preset and apply that to the images.  

I did a quick search, and it seams that Adobe has a lens profile creator that you can download.  You can use it to create a profile for your specific camera/lens and then import that into LR.  I'd guess that you could then turn that into a preset and run it on your filtered images...or maybe use it as an import preset, where it would automatically run the preset when you import your images.  I'm guessing the profile would allow it to be run only on images that fit the profile (that lens).
Heck, I'm thinking of selling my 17-85mm and my Tamron 17-50mm F2.8.  

But to take a step back...have you actually tried that lens yet?  I have the 17-85mm, which is also said to show a lot of distortion at the wide end.  I've never felt the need to correct it.  Heck, there are only a few circumstances where I'd even notice it.  That's not my most used lens though.  On that note, are you sure you want to get the 15-85mm?  If I recall, it's actually a pretty expensive lens ($800-$900), and for that price, the image quality (according to the reviews I've read) isn't that great.  You could get something cheaper and/or something better.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2011)

Forgot the link I found
http://pindelski.org/Photography/2010/08/01/lightroom-3-lens-profile-creator/


----------



## knwnasrob (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link!
I will probably get it used actually on craigslist for about 550$-600$ around here with a hood and sometimes filter.  I just want a walk around lens that is still wide angle and has a good zoom on it and has better IQ then the kit lens and has IS so I figure it shouldn't be bad lol


----------

